# Advance-Rumely model(?)



## johnmcc69 (Jul 16, 2019)

(originally posted here: http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php?topic=9186.msg203843;topicseen#new

 But, I know A lot of us are members of both, & this was the first place I came to....

Here is a little "mash up" of a project I've been playing with.

 It's based on Rudy Kohoupt's stirling tractor as published in "The shop wisdom of Rudy Kohoupt-Volume 3 & Chuck Fellows air operated John Deere twin cylinder engine (Plans for that engine posted here: http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php/topic,8942.0.html)

 I thought that Chucks John Deere might be a good fit for Rudy's tractor because the scale is similar & I have always wanted to model an Advance-Rumely. It turned out to be a nice fit with just having to adapt a suitable running gear to it. I still have some details to add to it, but wanted to share what I have this far to see if there might be an interest in it.

 John


----------



## fcheslop (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi John,
               I like that a lot .Having build the Stirling version it would make a good sister build to it
Out of interest have you seen Les Propers builds I think he used a flame gulper
Kindest regards
Frazer


----------



## kuhncw (Jul 16, 2019)

John,

Interesting combination that would make a nice project.

Chuck


----------

